# Upgrade to Sony S350 from S300 - is BR LIVE worth it?



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

I picked up the Sony S300 BR player when it first came out. Saw that the new S350 is out and seems that the only difference is BR LIVE - - only have to disks, so far, that offer it (Iron Man and Batman) -- is it worth the cost to upgrade? Does anyone know if it loads and warms up faster? 

Scottie


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My personal opinion on BluRay live is dont bother if you already have a player. The question I ask you is do you use any of the other features other than the bonus features like deleted scenes? As far a start up speed that really depends on how impatient you are, I dont care if my movie takes 2 min or so to get going as I have to get comfortable and usually wait for the kids to settle down anyhow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

To be honest, I hardly ever even look at the bonus features - - maybe once when I first play the disk (unless there is something really cool to show my friends). 

I do find the start-up / load / warm up delay to be annoying - but suppose if I can put up with it with my tube amps in the other room, I can deal with it. Hopefully, the next generation BR player will address the long delay issue.

Scottie


----------



## jliedeka (May 27, 2008)

So far, there's no there there. My Iron Man disc has a lame quiz as the BD-Live feature. I'm glad it didn't take long to download. Some day the studios will think of something cool to do with BD-Live. By then you'll be able to get a decent BD Live capable player for less money.

I haven't even tried the BD 1.1 stuff yet. I occasionally check out features but it varies from film to film as to whether or not I have the patience to watch all of them.

Jim


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I wouldn't upgrade for BD Live. I have a PS3, which is profile 2.0, and all the content I've seen is pretty lame. I'm sure, just as jliedeka mentioned that there may be some "I have to have that" BD Live content someday. Good players will probably be under $200 by that time. So unless you can sell your S300 for a nice profit, it's not worth it.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I agree with matrix dweller... I own a s300 and a s301. I want to watch the movie i don't care about all the other stuff.


----------

